# Problème iPod classic après restauration



## PinUts95 (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Mon iPod fait des siennent...
Après avoir restaurer mon iPod, celui-ci me demande de le connecter au secteur.
Depuis ni mon PC ni iTunes ne reconnais l'iPod et une icône apparait sur l'écran signifiant que je doit le brancher au secteur, ce que je fais immédiatement mais rien ne change, je suis perdu.

Aidez-moi, merci d'avance


----------



## OOAntonOO (15 Avril 2008)

Mais quand tu le branche sur le secteur, tu le laisse quelques temps ou alors tu le retire de suite ?


----------

